# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Нужны ли курсы php в Одессе?

## commando

Как думаете, нужны ли курсы в Одессе? Последнее время сталкиваюсь с новичками, которые хотят учиться в сторону web, но не знают с чего начать? Организации, дающие "общее компьютерное образование" (не будем называть) мягко говорят читаю откровеннейший отстой в этой области. Поэтому начал думать над курсами... Нужны ли они, сколько люди готовы платить, имеют ли смысл курсы "в живую", или достаточно интернет варианта с уделением времени на каждого учащегося.
Что думаете?

----------


## COM

Думаю ты к надписям :"Супер модератор" и "Борец за справедливость"
хочешь еще и надпись "пхп курсы за 120 грн" приписать

----------


## commando

я в плане денег не в панике, чтобы писать "пхп за 120грн" )))))).
Меня концепция пока интересует

----------


## COM

почву ,так сказать пробиваешь?  Де б мы еще всетретились-два луТших программера города?

----------


## blackSun

commando всё обучение программированию у нас это взаимообман. преподаватели обманывают что учат, студенты обманывают что учатся.

на таких курсах вы обучите только code-monkey, которая потом еще будет искать вас по подворотням с ножом, потому что  её, такую обученную  не берут на работу, потому что не понимает банальных вещей.

----------


## reboot.m

ты так говоришь, будто любой пойдет на курсы и станет великим программером!!!
ИМХО, у нас и так "веб-дизайнеров" хватает (много курсов, ШАГ, и т.д.) а знаний то у них 0......

----------


## commando

в том то и дело. Цель - подтолкнуть людей изучать то что нужно, а не лишь бы слушать про php 1999 года. Тем более, что такие курсы диплома не дают, получается, что они нужны только тем, кто реально хочет начать, но сам не может. А не просто ради корочки носить деньги (контор хватает)

----------


## Doglexx

Отношусь к подобной идее отрицательно т.к.:
- курсы в любом случае будут отставать от текущих технологий
- на кого рассчитаны курсы - если на новичков, то там надо будет преподавать ещё кучу сопутствующих предметов - алгоритмы, технологию разработки ПО и т.д., что по времени будет схожим с институтом, если для тех, кто имеет базу, так они в большинстве своём и так освоят этот достаточно не сложный(в сравнении конечно) скриптовый язык
- ну и в конце концов... зачем порождать себе конкурентов? :smileflag:

----------


## Мишка

О! Сообщение-классика! Я такие коллекционирую :smileflag: :



> commando всё обучение программированию у нас это взаимообман. преподаватели обманывают что учат, студенты обманывают что учатся.
> 
> на таких курсах вы обучите только code-monkey, которая потом еще будет искать вас по подворотням с ножом, потому что  её, такую обученную  не берут на работу, потому что не понимает банальных вещей.


 Когда программёрские темы начнут существовать без таких вот ответов, можно будет считать, что мир перевернулся) Наверное, это произойдёт в каком-то далёком будущем, когда на каждую работу фотографов не будут писать о заваленном горизонте)

По теме: да, считаю нужны. По поводу новичков - согласна с *Doglexx*. А по поводу остальных... Есть люди, у которых самообучение не идёт, вне зависимости от сложности предмета обучения. А с выбором нормальных курсв именно по php в Одессе дело обстоит как-то уж совсем печально почему-то.

----------


## commando

я про это и говорю. Про толчок для новичков, а не получение ненужной корки и позор на собеседования в фирмах (ведь на курсах уверили, что вы теперь профессионал)

----------


## blackSun

> когда на каждую работу фотографов не будут писать о заваленном горизонте.


  Ненене ) если фотограф это просто человек с зеркалкой то надо чтобы он знал своё место.

А пока существуют люди не способные понимать простых вещей, то относится серьезно к ним не следует.

Не согласен с Doglexx. отстают от технологии обычно универы, чтобы утвердить программу обучения и с преподавателями-несостоявшимися программистами. 
В реальности можно преподавать даже настолько прогрессивные технологии, о которых пока никто не знает, и которые находятся в зачаточном состоянии.




> зачем порождать себе конкурентов?


 Это мысли фрилансера "я вебмастер делаю сайты по самым низким ценам". ПО мне так я был бы рад что появятся хорошие специалисты с которыми не стыдно работать.

commando, вы не представляете что вы будете делать на курсах. Вас спросят как сделать. вы напишее адекватный код на пхп.  Вас спросят почему и тут начнётся веселье. на каждый пхпшный костыль
типа list() вам придётся обьяснять что это не функция а черт знает что.
типа массивов - вам придётся обьяснять что есть нормальная типизация, где кортеж, список, массив, и хэш-массив это разные вещи.
типа типов - вам придётся обьяснять что посчитать разрядность числа алгоритмически проще делением его на число- разрядность системы счисления(10 по простому), а не брать от цифры strlen, и не думать что можно насрать в переменную любым мусором типа "dag10dagad", а пхп это сожрёт и не подавится(вот когда он потрахается, имплементируя на ассемблере atoi и itoa тогда уже пускать за weak-typed ересь).

----------


## Kirax

Учить надо программированию как науке (теория алгоритмов, дискретка...), и веб-технологиям в целом (что такое клиент, сервер, http протокол). Можно показывать веб-технологии на примере php, конечно. Не забыть про клиентскую сторону и другие языки. А так "курсы php" это уже само по себе глупо звучит, будет еще один "шаг".

И согласен с blackSun в том что человека не умеющего программировать на нормальных языках нельзя сразу пускать в php, ибо вероятность что получится быдлокодер очень высока.

----------


## commando

Тогда можно прийти к еще одному шагу в итоге. Начинать с самой теории и вернуться к пустоте. Хотя во многом вы правы, может я сам уговариваю себя  :smileflag:

----------


## Kirax

> Тогда можно прийти к еще одному шагу в итоге. Начинать с самой теории и вернуться к пустоте. Хотя во многом вы правы, может я сам уговариваю себя


 На самом деле я думаю что курсы веб-разрабов будут пользоваться спросом! Просто нужно определиться с целями. Если это будут действительно полезные курсы, тогда нужно либо сначала преподавать программирование, либо на входе проводить экзамен на то как человек умеет сортировать связный список (к примеру). И преподавать нормально технологии, стандарты, инструменты итд... То есть как для профессионалов. И совсем другое дело если это просто чтобы быстро заработать денег. Тогда можно плодить быдлокодеров как это делает Шаг и преподавать ремесло настройки мускла с апачем и встраивания запросов в phtml файлы.

----------


## Денёк Юрич

> Последнее время сталкиваюсь с новичками, которые хотят учиться в сторону web, но не знают с чего начать?


 Дорогу осилит идущий, если они не знают с чего начать, значить они не хотят начать искать, по-моему на каждом программистском форуме, есть куча тем "с чего начать"..  так что вот так ^_^

----------


## foo bar

Присоединяюсь к предыдущему сообщению...

Всё-таки те, кто хотят и готовы учиться — они пробуют и ищут. А на подобные курсы всё равно в итоге тоже начнут ходить «потому что модно» (если они окажутся успешными) и будут требовать: «научите меня — я же вам плачу!»

----------


## katya T

я немного с вами не согласна,очень хочу научиться програмированию,по одной только литературе тяжеловато,и лично я очень бы хотела найти такие курсы,на которых можно этому научиться с самого 0.Это не просто идея фикс (потому что модно),когда то я это учила,сейчас ничего не помню,а мне это действительно интересно.

----------


## vagrand

Вопрос неоднозначный.
С одной стороны если человек ходит на курсы то он всегда может посоветоватся с перподавателем как сделать то, что он не понимает, а не рытся в доках и шарится по форумам.
Но с другой стороны когда роешся в доках и шаришся по форомума то во-первых хочеш не хочеш а узнаеш что-то новое не относящееся к теме поиска, во-вторых после таких поисков найденая информация запоминается надолго, а сиюминутный ответ преподавателя обычно забывается очень скоро.

----------


## Djeksan

Согласен  с  katya_T :  независимо  от основной работы стараюсь хоть немгого посидеть за пхп  ,почитать полистать ,и желание есть огромное , но когда нет четко определенной задачи  то и как  то не видно куда двигаться .
было бы замечательно  если б кто то из занющий начал подкидывать самые простые задачки к примеру по разделам , эт задачка по классам ,эт по массивам...
 может это конечно глупо  и садится человеку на шею , да и не каждый захочет мучится с начинающим
если б  была возможность  и наличеке хороших курсов то я  бы с удовольствием   ходил .

----------


## LiFeCoSt

Учился сам по исходникам и до сих пор смотрю. В гугле можно найти все что нужно знать или надо узнать. Тот кто реально хочет научится думаю может сам не ленится погуглить и все нужное нарыть.

----------


## MuhaCC

Согласна, можно и самому все нарыть. Но иногда возникает момент, когда хочется немного упорядочить накопленную информацию... Плюс вопрос времени. Если тебе дадут хоть какие-то основы, ты хоть будешь знать где и что искать. ))

----------


## LiFeCoSt

> Согласна, можно и самому все нарыть. Но иногда возникает момент, когда хочется немного упорядочить накопленную информацию... Плюс вопрос времени. Если тебе дадут хоть какие-то основы, ты хоть будешь знать где и что искать. ))


 может и так ... но реальность в том что пока ты сам не поседиш над кодом час два не потупишь в монитор и сам не дойдешь до истины ... все знания готовые которые тебе дадут просто напросто забудутся .... 

Есть и положительный момент не спорю ...

----------


## TrevAlle

Я бы с удовольствием сходила на хорошие курсы по php. Самостоятельно учиться - это здорово, но общение с единомышленниками также обогащает твой опыт, а на курсах есть возможность пообщаться с людьми, которых интересуются тем же.  К тому же лекции на курсах - это пол дела, есть еще задания на дом, где и можно как раз посидеть часика два и потупить, впитать опыт через пробы и ошибки. Поэтому еще очень важно для курсов подобрать хорошие задания, которые бы охватывали все возможности языка. Желательно чтобы использовался не только чистый php, но и другие сопутствующие языки javascript, html, xml ...  

commando, если хотите на ком-то отладить курс, предлагаю свою помощь.

P.S. По поводу формата курсов - мое мнение, что лучше живое общение, чем переписка.

----------


## Syon

Сходите прослушайте курсы по С.
Остальные после этого ненадо.

----------


## fsage

> Сходите прослушайте курсы по С.
> Остальные после этого ненадо.


  :smileflag: Да ладно. Некоторым надо.
Мне в частности очень интересны были бы такие курсы. Особенно, если преподаватель реально работающий программист.

----------


## Syon

вот если после С курсов кому-то надо отдельно курсы php...
То мой единственный совет таким людям - сменить выбранную профессию.
И побыстрее. Эта - не для них.

PS. И да, реально работающему программеру просто некогда курсы водить.

----------


## Fallout

> Сходите прослушайте курсы по С.
> Остальные после этого ненадо.


 и причем здесь С ?

----------


## Syon

При том, что базовый синтакс повторяется в _тонне_ производных языков.
В случае с php повторяется даже часть названий stdlib.
Плюс они естественно дадут программирование вообще.
Что еще надо для освоения php при наличии скажем chm или в другом виде 
мануала с php.net?
Как по мне - ничего.

----------


## Fallout

> При том, что базовый синтакс повторяется в _тонне_ производных языков.
> В случае с php повторяется даже часть названий stdlib.
> Плюс они естественно дадут программирование вообще.
> Что еще надо для освоения php при наличии скажем chm или в другом виде 
> мануала с php.net?
> Как по мне - ничего.


 и именно ради этого чтобы изучить PHP нужно сначала изучить C ?

----------


## fsage

> вот если после С курсов кому-то надо отдельно курсы php...
> То мой единственный совет таким людям - сменить выбранную профессию.
> И побыстрее. Эта - не для них.
> 
> PS. И да, реально работающему программеру просто некогда курсы водить.


 Я так понимаю, это камень в мой огород
1. Никогда не ходила ни на какие курсы по языкам программирования.
2. Я не программер, так что ...
3. Поспорила бы с последним утверждением, т.к., в качестве примера, курс 1с в политехе вела и ведет действующий программист.

----------


## Syon

Нет. Я просто про то, что :
1. Курсы по более фундаментальному языку дадут более фундаментальные знания. Это поможет уже более легко подходить к другим языкам. В нашем случае это perl, js. Затем намного легче пойдут  C#, ruby, java. 
2. Все напрямую не связанные с языком проблемы все равно надо изучать. Так что чисто курсы php мало дают в этом. И они даже зачастую вообще не связаны с языком программирования вовсе. например SQL.  
3. Исходя из 1 человек, столкнувшийся с проблемой не решаемой набором стандартного php + pear не будет в панике поднимать лапки, и , после поиска необходимого модуля, расширения и пр и не найдя готового что сделает? Сядет и напишет на С например php extension, 3rd tier сервер.
4. Оптимизация задешево. Часть кода веб-приложения, которое очень процессоро-емкое  можно и нужно переписать в другом виде. Что сделает php-born проггер?
Или начнет учить С или будет заказывать посторонку. С посторонкой отложим вопрос (деньги, время, саппорт). А вот учить С выпускнику С курсов уже ненадо.

Если я посижу, то еще придумаю доводы за. Но надо ли?

----------


## Fallout

> Нет. Я просто про то, что :
> 1. Курсы по более фундаментальному языку дадут более фундаментальные знания. Это поможет уже более легко подходить к другим языкам. В нашем случае это perl, js. Затем намного легче пойдут  C#, ruby, java. 
> 2. Все напрямую не связанные с языком проблемы все равно надо изучать. Так что чисто курсы php мало дают в этом. И они даже зачастую вообще не связаны с языком программирования вовсе. например SQL.  
> 3. Исходя из 1 человек, столкнувшийся с проблемой не решаемой набором стандартного php + pear не будет в панике поднимать лапки, и , после поиска необходимого модуля, расширения и пр и не найдя готового что сделает? Сядет и напишет на С например php extension, 3rd tier сервер.
> 4. Оптимизация задешево. Часть кода веб-приложения, которое очень процессоро-емкое  можно и нужно переписать в другом виде. Что сделает php-born проггер?
> Или начнет учить С или будет заказывать посторонку. С посторонкой отложим вопрос (деньги, время, саппорт). А вот учить С выпускнику С курсов уже ненадо.
> 
> Если я посижу, то еще придумаю доводы за. Но надо ли?


 Я конечно согласен с с тем владение С и PHP это лучше чем просто PHP.
Но тут еще вопрос о "пороге вхождения".
Можно, конечно,учить с азов(кстати почему ассемблер не упомянут был), но это время и прочее. А можно достаточно быстро освоить связку языков/технологий и уже получать вполне приемлемый результат, а затем уже углубляться в детали. Пару лет чистого изучения без отдачи не многие выдержат, и уж тем более не в зрелом возрасте.

----------


## Syon

> 3. Поспорила бы с последним утверждением, т.к., в качестве примера, курс 1с в политехе вела и ведет действующий программист.


 Я не очень настроен спорить, но... мой опыт 12 лет программирования говорит об обратном. И тогда я делаю вывод - она не активный программер сейчас, а, скажем, ведущий группы проггеров, которым уже доверяет настолько, что не торчит каждый день с линейкой в руке, которой обычно рядовым проггерам дают по ушам за маразм в алгоритме. (В случае типичной прог-конторы или проекте для нашей страны проггер=кодери ему некому всунуть ломик в голову за неправильную реализауию его идей). 
Либо она теперь как я - отошедший от чистого программирования человек.
Т.е. теперь она преподает то, что наработала за все годы сама. 
Тоже вариант. Но у него есть несколько некислых минусов. 
непомню кто сказал но к программированию оно подходит 100%
"если вы стоите на месте(не изучаете новое) - вы стремительно отстаете,
если вы идете вперед - вы слегка отстаете, если вы бежите вперед - вы стоите на месте". Вот так с программированием. 
Я, например, уже не вижу огней ушедшего поезда современных технологий 
в программировании  :smileflag:  Хотя всего-то прошло пару лет.


PS. Есть еще вариант конечно - она "гений" от программирования. И 
те небольшие проекты, на которых она тестирует новые методики, дают ей
знания и прочее, что позволяет ей преподавать.

PPS. Поймите, программирование (серьезное) отнимает от человека сейчас
ВСЕ его свободное время. Если это не так -  он почивает на лаврах саппорта 
энного количества своих проектов (и это N не так уж велико для того, чтобы свободное время оставалось таковым). Это если все эти проекты этот человек ведет сам. Если он просто фрилансер (ну или контрактник, что для меня слабо имеет разницу) то он просто кодер++ по вызову. И у него другая проблема - заработать денег на жисть. Что тоже убивает "свободное время".
Или это чисто "пацанские" курсы за которые надо дико башлять денег дабы проплатить "гуру" чтобы он выделил время для наставничества.

----------


## Syon

> Можно, конечно,учить с азов(кстати почему ассемблер не упомянут был), но это время и прочее.


 Ассемблер - не универсальный язык. Поэтому ему здесь не место. Вообще, честно говоря, твой аргумент в этом стиле говорит либо о 1 - горячности и неподумавши, либо о "ну вот ляпну что-то". надеюсь на первое.




> А можно достаточно быстро освоить связку языков/технологий и уже получать вполне приемлемый результат, а затем уже углубляться в детали.


 Отсюда и получаем людей понятия не имеющими ни о верификации ввода,
о возможности XXS и прочего. НЕТ фундаментальности. Есть образование типа игры в кубики. 
Если N кубиков сложить то будет пахать вот так. 
А если попадется пирамидка - упор.

PS. Да сам посмотри скока "веб-проггеров" развелось такого класса. 
После них от их кода блевать хочется. Если ты в этом варишься - то не дашь мне соврать.

----------


## Syon

> Я не очень настроен спорить, но... мой опыт 12 лет программирования говорит об обратном.


 Ой пардон. Я пропустил из своего внимания всего 2 символа. 1С.
Это же эндемик. Он мертв. Это как, например, человек, изучающий бабочек, преподает гмм... "бабочкологию". Никаких проблем. даже обнаружение нового вида бабочки не оторвет его сильно от 
преподавания. Я стопудов уверен что у нее есть команда 1С-еров
которыми она просто ру-ко-во-дит. 
Гомен.

----------


## Fallout

> Ассемблер - не универсальный язык. Поэтому ему здесь не место. Вообще, честно говоря, твой аргумент в этом стиле говорит либо о 1 - горячности и неподумавши, либо о "ну вот ляпну что-то". надеюсь на первое.


 всего лишь хотел утрировать высказывание о фундаментальности, порог фундаментальности тоже должен иметь предел.




> Отсюда и получаем людей понятия не имеющими ни о верификации ввода,
> о возможности XXS и прочего. НЕТ фундаментальности. Есть образование типа игры в кубики. 
> Если N кубиков сложить то будет пахать вот так. 
> А если попадется пирамидка - упор.
> 
> PS. Да сам посмотри скока "веб-проггеров" развелось такого класса. 
> После них от их кода блевать хочется. Если ты в этом варишься - то не дашь мне соврать.


 XXS это XSS(Cross-site scripting) ???

в С тоже хватает тех кто не знает о переполнении буферов и прочем.
Повторюсь: да, знание фундамента чем глубже тем лучше. Но еcли человек уже не школьник или даже не студент то там не будет столько времени чтобы учить с основ не получая никакой видимой отдачи хотя бы не много.

На счет "веб-проггеров" - да много, но не факт что такими и останутся и не будут улучшать свой профессионализм, кто не потянет наверно таки уйдут со временем.

----------


## Syon

пардон, обсчитался в буквах. и да, malloc - грязная карма  :smileflag:  и от нее все  :smileflag: 
да. Но...
В общем моя мысль такая - если человек хочет посвятить этому остаток жизни,
то надо это делать основательно. Если же нет - нафиг его. Да, максимализм.
Иначе - отсюда все скаммеры и прочее  :smileflag:  Лично мне они не мешают.
Но иногда обидно, что народ, заказывающий  работы у них, попадаааееетт...

----------


## fsage

> Ой пардон. Я пропустил из своего внимания всего 2 символа. 1С.
> Это же эндемик. Он мертв...


 Ну, 1С был только в качестве примера :smileflag:  Есть там еще один товарищ, но он действительно руководитель группы программистов (сениор, так вроде?) из Люксофта. Но, его занятия совсем другие, стиль =учимся пытать=. Т.е. студенты у него вытягивают всю информацию, какую только можно, потом организовывают группу (у нас была постоянная из 3-х человек, остальные интерфейс меняли) и выполняют задачу, предварительно разделив ее на части.
Кстати, хороший стиль ведения для курсов :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  И командной работе учит.

ЗЫ Хотя, вы меня уже почти склонили на свою сторону

----------


## commando

вы тут спорите о разных вещах... 
С более чистый и "классический", но никто не мешает при изучении того же пхп разобраться с правильной типизацией, пониманием почему оно так работает и т.д. А алгоритмы в этих языках одинаковы, это немного отдельная область и без нее никуда.
Кстати, Perl такой уродец, что его изучение для неопытных людей (пусть даже знающих немного С или пхп) может стать травмой ))

----------


## PSY-H

и не только php, а еще apache и SQL пожалуйста  (а если еще С++ и С# будет включено, так и вовсе красота)
очень многим нужны курсы ибо не в состоянии себя постоянно заставлять. курсы удобны. оставание не важно, будучи в теме уже не составит проблем "догнать", и далее уже обучаться и развиваться самостоятельно. в начале же, не зная совершенно ничего, самостоятельно обучаться крайне тяжело.

----------


## Makmakkerti

Я бы очень хотел чтоб такие курсы были... Вчера прошелся по всем курсам в центре и положительного результата это не дало... У одних - все преподаватели загружены или не хотят брать ученика на PHP (намного ведь проще обучать Windows XP, Word, Excel и Интернет  :smileflag: )) А у многих просто нет преподавателей по PHP... Даже как-то обидно, ведь и учиться хочется, и деньги платить готов...

----------


## Journeyman

Я не рекомендую тратить на php время чтобы не прививать себе плохих привычек и портить голову. Можно узнать Ваши причины выбора этого незаслуженно популярного шаблонизатора?

----------


## Makmakkerti

Ну есть выбор либо php либо ASP.NET или же JSP... Хотя в принципе мне может asp.net был бы интереснее, но думаю что потребности в нем меньше, т.к. он работает только в Windows системах... + думаю что работу так найти будет труднее...

----------


## Journeyman

Просто из опыта писания на php пришёл к выводу, что на нём работу найти действительно проще, но и говнокода значительно больше, условия работы хуже, проекты скучнее и платят меньше. К тому же перспективы php сомнительны, хотя да, по инерции оно ещё будет катиться долго. Это сугубо субъективное мнение.

Из выбора ASP.NET, JSP или PHP лично я бы выбирал java. Тут работа есть и будет, деньги тоже есть и будут. По поводу насколько интересно - дело лично индивидуальное и как повезёт.

----------


## Ariari

> Я не рекомендую тратить на php время чтобы не прививать себе плохих привычек и портить голову. Можно узнать Ваши причины выбора этого незаслуженно популярного шаблонизатора?


 И хотя я не собираюсь бить себя в грудь, заявляя, что PHP - идеальное средство. Но смею предположить, что если бы он был незаслуженно популярен, такие компании как:

# Google
# eBay
# Facebook
# Wikimedia
# Oracle
# Yahoo

...не стали бы использовать его в своих повседневных  нуждах. Не нужно быть максималистом. Лучше понять и принять как горькую правду жизни, что нет идеального средства и "панацеи".  Для разных задач - разные инструменты. Я видел много "говнокода" и на PHP и на Java и на C++. Зависит от программиста в большинстве случаев. Поэтому не стоит отметать PHP - это легкий в изучении язык и хорошая ниша для новичков.

----------


## Journeyman

У меня к php как к языку есть достаточно претензий чтобы его не использовать и не рекомендовать к использованию. Для некоторых вещей вполне себе подходящая технология, но на данных момент есть лучшие технологии. С одной стороны есть монстр шаблонизатор php, который разростается непредсказуемым образом, с другой стороны есть динамические языки общего употребления. К первому постоянно пришивают на свободное место новые руки и ноги, вторые были спроектированы и созданы с руками и ногами. В эру, когда сайты становятся веб приложениями, оставаться на старой технологии со своими недостатками при наличии новых - тормозить себя. Каждый выбирает что он хочет и где он хочет быть.

Немаловажным для меня фактором является сообщество и культура написания кода. Тут php в разделе "быстро и дёшево", а значит не качественно. Большое количество людей, не понимающих даже основы программирования и вообще не читавших документацию. Видимо это их принципиальная позиция.

Касаемо тех сайтов. По поводу Oracle и eBay поверю Вам наслово, данных у меня нету. Facebook, Wikimedia и Yahoo - используют, а в Google php не входит в языки для внешних сервисов (ЕМНИП там три языка). Что используется внутри гугла - это уже не так важно. Прототипы или "наколенки" можно писать на чём угодно.

По поводу говнокода. Конечно же зависит от программиста. И из-за того, что мы не отметаем лёгкость изучения языка новичками, этого говнокода в разы больше.

Поэтому моё мнение - изучение php не имеет смысла и лучше изучать более перспективные технологии с меньшим количеством досадных недоразумений. Это мнение сугубо субъективно и высказано просто для того, чтобы человек задумался, нужно ли ему это. Если уже окончательно решено, то я не буду более высказывать свои мысли на этот счёт, а пожелаю вопрошающему побыстрее докопаться до неприятных уголков этой технологии и или смириться с недостатками как с "фичами", или найти свой язык.

----------


## Makmakkerti

Спасибо большое за ваше участие, высказанные "за" и "против"... Все-таки нашел курсы и неплохого преподавателя по php... месяц-другой похожу на занятия, может сделают из меня человека  :smileflag: . К сожалению, даже по php хороших преподавателей в Одессе очень мало, по С# или Java - и того меньше... Поскольку планирую работать в сфере Web-программирования, то буду обязательно осваивать и эти языки. Только всему свое время, и уже не буду искать курсов, а найду специалиста который за умеренную плату обучит хоть основам, или возьмет в подсобники )))

----------


## Kirax

Для веб-программирования (не путать с говнокодерством и установкой цмс) сейчас актуальны 3 языка - Ruby, Python, Java. Ruby красивый, но медленно работает и мало библиотек. Java - мутный, но быстро работает и много библиотек. Python - золотая середина.

На php есть очень много сайтов но это говорит только о том что он давно используется.

----------


## Icarstudio

Я считаю, что почти любой программист на ПХП (например, я) начинал далеко не с книжек или курсов, а с заинтересованности. Затем рыл чужой код, начинал писать что-то свое. Дальше переход с тектовых баз скажем на Мускуль, потом ООП, системы контроля версий, в идеале и знание никс-систем. В последствии свои небольшие проекты, потом своя контора, затем свои крупные, которые делают фрилансеры скажем...

Пока остановился на зачатке своей конторы

Смысл впринцепи не вижу курсам, потому как нужно не желание ваять сайты или рубить капусту, а интерес к программированию и ПХП в частности. Обязательно знание английского языка минимум на уровне умения читать php.net и другую нормальную зарубежную документацию. В ру-юйе-нете мало чего нормального по ПХП(((

В общем долго еще можно что говорить, но это в общем такое мое мнение

----------


## [Incrrigible]

> Я считаю, что почти любой программист на ПХП (например, я) начинал далеко не с книжек или курсов, а с заинтересованности. Затем рыл чужой код, начинал писать что-то свое. Дальше переход с тектовых баз скажем на Мускуль, потом ООП, системы контроля версий, в идеале и знание никс-систем. В последствии свои небольшие проекты, потом своя контора, затем свои крупные, которые делают фрилансеры скажем...
> 
> Пока остановился на зачатке своей конторы
> 
> Смысл впринцепи не вижу курсам, потому как нужно не желание ваять сайты или рубить капусту, а интерес к программированию и ПХП в частности. Обязательно знание английского языка минимум на уровне умения читать php.net и другую нормальную зарубежную документацию. В ру-юйе-нете мало чего нормального по ПХП(((
> 
> В общем долго еще можно что говорить, но это в общем такое мое мнение


 я остановился пока на ООП... самое нехорошее у нас что молодых под крыло не берут.. а если и берут то энто очень большая редкость.. сколько читаю обьявы везде хотят "php программиста с стажем не менее 3-5 лет", а воспитать молодого, без корки (ИМХО чаще если корки есть то ими подтереться можно) никто не хочет.. не развивается у нас это.. вот клуб бы какойта.. где собирались молодые.. тот же форум только в реале.. раньше таковым был только в другой тематике радиобазар.(кто знает поймет))

----------


## Icarstudio

Я знаю одного неплохого пхп-программера (только с красотой кода у него тугова-то. Здесь под красотой я понимаю ситабельный код с расстановкой табов и переносов строк где надо). Он пришел в контору не зная вообще ПХП, знал только Си :smileflag:  Научился)) А про молодых - получай сертификат от Зенд и думаю проблем уже будет меньше, да и приврать хоть и нехорошо, но немного можно, если ты молодой, но матерый

А клуб было бы возможно и интересно организовать, только как он будет существовать? Надо помещение (ладно, хата), несколько компов (ладно, личные ноуты), оплата по разным комуналкам, потом время на это тратится у организатора, соответственно хоть какая-то компенсация по идее нужна... Сложно это мне кажется...

Иеще про молодых - а что мешает идти в маленькую конторку по разработке сайтов? Где-нить в подвальчике? А с дипломом кстати, берут в Интерсог, например, работал там и видел, как брали без опыта, но с дипломом, или на последнем курсе, там просто дают тестовое задание на месте - справился, берут...

----------


## [Incrrigible]

> Я знаю одного неплохого пхп-программера (только с красотой кода у него тугова-то. Здесь под красотой я понимаю ситабельный код с расстановкой табов и переносов строк где надо). Он пришел в контору не зная вообще ПХП, знал только Си Научился)) А про молодых - получай сертификат от Зенд и думаю проблем уже будет меньше, да и приврать хоть и нехорошо, но немного можно, если ты молодой, но матерый
> 
> А клуб было бы возможно и интересно организовать, только как он будет существовать? Надо помещение (ладно, хата), несколько компов (ладно, личные ноуты), оплата по разным комуналкам, потом время на это тратится у организатора, соответственно хоть какая-то компенсация по идее нужна... Сложно это мне кажется...
> 
> *Иеще про молодых - а что мешает идти в маленькую конторку по разработке сайтов? Где-нить в подвальчике? А с дипломом кстати, берут в Интерсог, например, работал там и видел, как брали без опыта, но с дипломом, или на последнем курсе, там просто дают тестовое задание на месте - справился, берут...*


  я человек десять программеров знаю которые без диплома)) они поднялись в далеком 2000-2003 годах. а сейчас вопрос на засыпку это реально? не думаю...

----------


## Journeyman

Почему же. По php куча работы для программистов разной квалификации. Кажется это более, чем реально. Другое дело что Вы можете быть не согласны работать за деньги, которые платят на начальном уровне.

----------


## Icarstudio

Сейчас я например сам выбираю себе место работы, по разным критериям, например близость к дому, уровень оплаты труда и т.д. Сам редко ищу работу - обычно ищут меня

Про реальность - абсолютно реально!

----------


## [Incrrigible]

пока сколько смотрю- не реально=)))

----------


## Journeyman

> пока сколько смотрю- не реально=)))


 Так не нужно смотреть, нужно действовать и станет видно и реально :-) И если чувствуете, что вырастаете из php - у меня хорошие новости. Есть у нас чудные фрейморки и добрые языки :-)

----------


## commando

Python+appEngine спасет мир, кто бы сомневался. Но php будет жить вечно, слишком много предпосылок для этого

----------


## Memfivosfey

Не совсем понимаю вопрос, 

ИМХО это действительно просто обычная самореклама, а что во всей Одессе, нет ни одного УЧ.центра, где преподают PHP? Или может быть Вы, автор, ставите под сомнение актуальность и необходимость существования оных?  :smileflag:  Предлагаете их закрыть?! Вы настаиваете?

Что касается в принципе необходимости курсов, то считаю, для абсолютного новичка, просто НЕОБХОДИМЫ курсы, что бы постичь базу и стать на "рельсы". Сам заканчивал в своё время, правда в Киеве, теперь преподаю. Но реально  необходима только база, так как тут уже правильно было подмечено, что всё остальное ГУГЛИТСЯ. Хотя, при желании, настойчивости, терпении и усидчивости, в PHP нет ничего сверх сложного. 

Просто в интернете, сложно найти суть самого PHP, а точнее для чего он и куда его совать. 

Множество готовой инфо, с примерами применения и решения конкретных готовых задач. Но как это всё привязать к сайту, в каком месте и почему оно вообще должно быть привязано к сайту, этих ответов, я в интернете не нашёл, когда у меня встал вопрос о постижении языка PHP.

----------


## Journeyman

> Или может быть Вы, автор, ставите под сомнение актуальность и необходимость существования оных?


 Не автор, но ставлю под сомнение актуальность и необходимость php вообще. Более того, считаю его вредным как прививающим неповторимый, особый стиль мышления и написания. Одно динамическое преобразование типов чего стоит. Естественно, что в месте, где дешевизна хостинга и разработки часто в ущерб качеству считаются нормальным явлением, это хороший вариант. Но тут нужно задать вопрос хочется ли самому заниматься этим?




> Предлагаете их закрыть?! Вы настаиваете?


 Ну почему же. Это как фильтр. Кто-то прошёл мимо, кто-то пошёл дальше, а кто-то задержался. Прямо таки естественный отбор.




> когда у меня встал вопрос о постижении языка PHP.


 Мне кажется его невозможно постигнуть, нужно просто свыкнуться. Но это дело вкуса. И тут вот опять эта проблема. Привычка делать "как в php" даже если это не лучший и не оптимальный способ. Но зато известный.

----------


## Icarstudio

> Не автор, но ставлю под сомнение актуальность и необходимость php вообще. Более того, считаю его вредным как прививающим неповторимый, особый стиль мышления и написания. Одно динамическое преобразование типов чего стоит. Естественно, что в месте, где дешевизна хостинга и разработки часто в ущерб качеству считаются нормальным явлением, это хороший вариант. Но тут нужно задать вопрос хочется ли самому заниматься этим?


 Сам лично начинал с Basic (школа), потом Pascal довольно углубленно (Delphi - но это не язык, а среда разработки, помнится и компоненты свои писал и несколько серъезных программ на заказ и для автоматизации, когда работал всем вместе взятым в одной из контор). Так что про типизацию данных представление имею, в том числе в PHP приходится всегда понимать с каким типом переменной ты имеешь честь работать Дешевизна? Не знаю, я делал сайты и по 2 тонны зелени...

Хорошо, а скажем asp.net - дорогой, но программер на нем (я видел, может, правда это плохой программер) юзает постоянно какие-то компоненты, даже не знаю ХТМЛ и вообще толком как что работает - кинул компонент и вуаля авторизация, кинул еще парочку и вуаля сайт;(

А на ПХП ты (по крайней мере я) пишешь свои модули, в конце концов свой фреймворк, с которым ты и работаешь, четко знаю как это работает! Качество работы не считаю плохим. Быстро, надежно, валидный в итоге код, конечно же если ты реально понимаешь что ты используешь, а не какие-то там смарти и всякую дрянь (уж простите&#184; но смарти не выход для больших порталов)

----------


## Memfivosfey

> Не автор, но ставлю под сомнение актуальность и необходимость php вообще. Более того, считаю его вредным как прививающим неповторимый, особый стиль мышления и написания. Одно динамическое преобразование типов чего стоит. Естественно, что в месте, где дешевизна хостинга и разработки часто в ущерб качеству считаются нормальным явлением, это хороший вариант. Но тут нужно задать вопрос хочется ли самому заниматься этим?


 Позволю себе предположить, что это попытка навязать своё субъективное мнение...

У PHP, как скриптового языка, правда множество преимуществ перед другими. Ну вот хотя бы даже уже всеми полюбившийся синтаксис Си, а во вторых скорость...

----------


## Journeyman

> в PHP приходится всегда понимать с каким типом переменной ты имеешь честь работать


 

```

var_dump((bool) '0'); 


```

 Тут я понимаю, что работаю со строкой, причём не пустой, что должно вернуть true.


```

php > var_dump(array('123' => 'val1', 123 => 'val2'));
array(1) {
  [123]=>
  string(4) "val2"
} 


```

 Тут я тоже понимаю, что у меня есть два разных _ключа_. Но с точки зрения php 123 и '123' - одно и то же. И вот таких радостей - предостаточно. А чего стоит отсутствие callback-ов. Точнее они есть, но это просто строка. Такие дефекты дизайна уже не будут исправлены чтобы не терять обратную совместимость. Вобщем выдаются как фичи. И Вы хотите, чтобы люди учились, а потом считали, что так и должно быть?




> Дешевизна? Не знаю, я делал сайты и по 2 тонны зелени...


 Т.е. это показатель? Цена сайта - дело относительное. Это как цена на машину (неизвестную).




> А на ПХП ты (по крайней мере я) пишешь свои модули, в конце концов свой фреймворк, с которым ты и работаешь, четко знаю как это работает!


 Согласен, в мире php принято изобретать велосипеды. При этом до сих пор мало кто пользуется ORM. И я тоже не пользовался, потому что доктрин - это монстр. Пропел не пробовал, но по отзывам та же петрушка.




> Качество работы не считаю плохим. Быстро, надежно


 Мне кажется это субъективный фактор. Даже простую задачу типа найти слово с максимальной длиной в php приходится делать громоздко. Можете попробовать свой вариант, возможно тоже выйдет просто и надёжно, но я для сравнения предоставлю Вам это же решение на ruby и python.

----------


## FFMax

ИМХО курсы, в понимании бизнесмена по ПХП уже не нужны - их много итак.
Нужен проект который бы действительно готовил специалистов по вебу, а не менял деньги на левые корочки.
Сам по себе проект возможен, но он будет дорогой. Для хорошей подготовки человека нужно иметь:
1. методологию
2. хороший преподавателей (не обязательно спецов высшего класса в ПХП)
3. обширный практикум
4. и понятное дело базу.
Что касается наворотов и тонкостей, то в 50% случаев в проектах к ним и близко не подходят.
И прежде всего нужно определиться с целями: кто будет на выходе?
кодеры, разработчики или менеджеры проектов.

----------


## FFMax

> Нужны ли они, сколько люди готовы платить, имеют ли смысл курсы "в живую", или достаточно интернет варианта с уделением времени на каждого учащегося.
> Что думаете?


 Думаю что курсы могут состоять из двух частей - живую и мертвую. 
Сначала обучение  - в живую и это без вариантов. Затем практикум - можно и в мертвую, но постоянной поддержкой онлайн.
Это я из опыта говорю.

----------


## Icarstudio

2Journeyman, ну да в твоих примерах, конечно, с типами тяжелова-то придется, да и по сути многие функции могут возвращать фолс, могут ноль... поэтому и приходится для тестирование применять "==="... Есть грешки, но они не так сильно влияют на работу, я думаю. Просто приходится следить за кодом

А про велосипед - я знаю программеров, которые юзают джейквери для аякса не понимая, как устроен аякс вообще и что это такое (это не ПХП, но пример), потом разные модули, написанные кем-лмбо, или ту же смарти не понимая вообще что это такое и что толком это может... Прескорбно, потому как я думаю, надо пройти через это все самому: написать свой аякс, свой шаблонизатор, свой набор классов, а уж затем, если нет времени или еще по какой-либо причине юзать все готовое...

Это как недавно у меня человек, который кодил на асп-нете, не знал ЦСС почти полностью, спрашивал у меня постоянно что да как исправить (я ему показал чудный валидатор на w3.org и ошибок...;()

Питончик как и яву надо будет покопать как-нить...

Про курсы:
=======
Надо не учить, а сподвигнуть к изучению, я думаю, это по идее и должен делать любой технический универ, потому как в медине например там реально надо учить

----------


## Journeyman

> 2Journeyman, ну да в твоих примерах, конечно, с типами тяжелова-то придется, да и по сути многие функции могут возвращать фолс, могут ноль... поэтому и приходится для тестирование применять "==="... Есть грешки, но они не так сильно влияют на работу, я думаю. Просто приходится следить за кодом


 Следить и ставить кучу проверок. Просто я такого не люблю. Люблю чтобы красиво и ясно, а что не так - исключение. В php стандартная библиотека практически не использует исключения. Получить значение из хеша по ключу, которого нету - не ошибка. Ворнинг, который просто давят и всё. И эта же стандартная библитека - большой бардак. Да, хотят ввести пространства имён, но смысл, если библиотека - мусорник. И вот тут проблема изучения вместе с синдромом утёнка. Человек думает, что так и нужно и это нормально. А это ни разу не нормально. Как и мешать html/php/sql в одном файле.




> Прескорбно, потому как я думаю, надо пройти через это все самому: написать свой аякс, свой шаблонизатор, свой набор классов, а уж затем, если нет времени или еще по какой-либо причине юзать все готовое...


 Для изучения велосипеды нужны, но для разработки - очень даже вредны. Человеку проще будет разобраться с популярным фреймворком, а не чем-то кустарным. Т.е. в случае если не один Вы работаете над проектом. Мне кажется лучше вкладывать свои силы на разработку общего (opensource) проекта.




> Это как недавно у меня человек, который кодил на асп-нете, не знал ЦСС почти полностью, спрашивал у меня постоянно что да как исправить (я ему показал чудный валидатор на w3.org и ошибок...;()


 Бывает. Это люди с улицы, думающие, что разработка сайтов - это просто. Особенно когда такой человек поставит джумлу или друпал, сразу поднимается самооценка до небес. На самом деле тут много технологий и не всё так очевидно и просто (как и в любой другой отрасли) 




> Питончик как и яву надо будет покопать как-нить...


 Можно и руби. Снова смотрел недавно рельсы - развиваются вроде. В любом случае язык значительно приятнее (хотя это субъективно) 




> Надо не учить, а сподвигнуть к изучению


 Полностью Вас поддерживаю!

----------


## Icarstudio

2Journeyman, про ворнинги пока что скажу - я пишу сайты без единого нотиса, у меня всегда при разработке error_reporting(E_ALL);...

----------


## leviaphan

> Для веб-программирования сейчас актуальны 3 языка - Ruby, Python, Java.


 А почему среди них нет ASP.NET?

----------


## commando

Ruby, Python, Java хорошие языки. Мы пишем на php (хотя Java и Python тоже там) многие проекты. Крупные и очень высоконагруженные. Странно, правда?  :smileflag:

----------


## Journeyman

Ничего странного. PHP программеров больше и они легче заменяются. Что касается самого языка - то это по точному выражению одного человека "незаслуженно популярный шаблонизатор", с кучей недочётов, к которым можно разве что только привыкнуть. И желательно не пробовать чего-то другого, потому что потом на php писать крайне неприятно.

----------


## commando

В первую очередь человек должен быть программистом, а потом уже "на хххх, где хххх - какой-то язык"

----------


## ODESSADIMA

нужны вопрос в том скока денег а вопще я учу папова

----------


## Journeyman

> В первую очередь человек должен быть программистом, а потом уже "на хххх, где хххх - какой-то язык"


 Это да, но просто некоторые языки всё же немного кривее. И писать-то можно и на них, но не хочется же.




> нужны вопрос в том скока денег а вопще я учу папова


 Начните с Розенталя, это не дорого.

----------


## mailtester

по теме сабжа - есть ли в Одессе стоящие курсы php? Или собираются ли их кто нить открыть то?

----------


## Kirax

> А почему среди них нет ASP.NET?


 привязка к коммерческим продуктам и одной платформе, не достойно рассмотрения на мой взгляд. К тому же не видел ни одного хорошего сайта на asp, обычно они тормозят и имеют ужасные url-ы.

----------


## Fallout

> привязка к коммерческим продуктам и одной платформе, не достойно рассмотрения на мой взгляд.


 почему не достойна?




> К тому же не видел ни одного хорошего сайта на asp, обычно они тормозят и имеют ужасные url-ы.


 а аналогичные сайты на django "летают"?

"ужасные url-ы" --- многим это абсолютно параллельно,
если надо(как правило это только для SEO) то они прикручиваются

----------


## Journeyman

> почему не достойна?


 Я бы сказал, что опасна. Vendor lock и всё такое.

----------


## Fallout

> Я бы сказал, что опасна. Vendor lock и всё такое.


 Много чего вообще привязяно к чему то. Например некоторые привязаны к определенным базам данных и не так просто могут соскочить. Свободная и открытая библиотека или фреймворк могут стать несовместимыми с предыдущими версиями или не поддерживаться более. 

Например те кто работал c ruby on rails, жаловались что при обновлениях версий языка и фреймворка приходится не так легко. А это затраты.

Конечно стоит пыться оставить себе максимальное пространство для маневров при выборе технологий. Но не стоит панически боятся завязаться на кого то если этот кто то имеет солидный вес и имя.

----------


## BELLinSKY

Для львиной доли желающих научиться "программировать на PHP" (Javascript, AS3, Perl, etc.) не постигнуть и старого доброго "Алгоритмического Языка". Вот такие курсы были бы полезны... детям... в школе (и это практически без стьоба).
У нас раньше "Информатика" подразумевала писанину чего-то логичного на Бейсике, а сейчас — курсы молодого секретаря!

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Я бы пошел на курсы, но не пхп, а с самых азов, чтобы я мог спокойно сделать сайт средней сложности, а дальше уже самому совершенствоваться.

----------


## glyph

> В первую очередь человек должен быть программистом, а потом уже "на хххх, где хххх - какой-то язык"


 "Язык определяет мышление".(с) Б. Ворф. И еще на эту тему есть интересная статья "Beating the Averages", a.k.a. "Blub paradox".

----------


## Journeyman

> "Язык определяет мышление".


 Похоже на то, особенно если он единственый. Если твой инструмент молоток, то все проблемы выглядят как гвозди. Поэтому нужно владеть многими инструментами и знать где их применить. Возможно php программисту и в голову не приходит что-то типа "получить третий элемент от массива, возвращаемого функцией" (мышление, определённое языком), в других языках это нормально и естественно.




> I'll begin with a shockingly controversial statement: programming languages vary in power.


 Nuff said.

----------


## Makmakkerti

Курсы в Одессе нужны, но  главный вопрос в другом... где после обучения новичкам искать работу))) Какие бы ни были отличные курсы по программированию,(хотя сомневаюсь что таковые есть в нашей стране) все работодатели хотят опытных программистов и за гроши. + на сегодняшний день все хотят чтоб кроме php были знания html, css, javascript опыт в настройке apache и т.д.

----------


## glyph

> Возможно php программисту и в голову не приходит что-то типа "получить третий элемент от массива, возвращаемого функцией" (мышление, определённое языком), в других языках это нормально и естественно.


 Да я бы не сказал, что php - это какой-то отдельностоящий язык. Предпочитаю думать о нем, как о представителе семейства С-подобных, с динамикой и своей реализацией ООП. Впрочем, я им недоволен.  :smileflag:

----------


## Journeyman

> Впрочем, я им недоволен.


 Welcome aboard  Для недовольства должны быть причины, которые часто становятся видны с опытом и намного позже, когда потрачено уже много времени. Зачем же тратить время на изучение слабого языка, если можно взять сразу более мощный? В треде были приведены аргументы о недостатках языка, но они удивительным образом разбиваются об аргументы типа "к этому нужно просто привыкнуть", "дешёвый хостинг" или "сегодня это востребовано". Вобщем-то важно, что эти аргументы были и, возможно, кому-то помогут сделать выбор или заставят задуматься о необходимости изучения незаслуженно популярного шаблонизатора.

К тому же у многих людей как-то странно образовалась связь "делать сайты" -> "php". Но это очевидно не так. Если хочется делать сайты, нет необходимости в php. Более того, он может быть вреден.

----------


## glyph

> Welcome aboard  Для недовольства должны быть причины, которые часто становятся видны с опытом и намного позже, когда потрачено уже много времени. Зачем же тратить время на изучение слабого языка, если можно взять сразу более мощный?


 Лично мне довелось с ним познакомиться где-то в районе версии 3.хх, или чего-то вроде. Тогда просто не было литературы. Вообще. Но должен сказать, что мои задачи он тогда решал нормально. Потом, конечно, все поменялось. 

Насчет недостатков сказано-пересказано. Не буду просто повторять.




> В треде были приведены аргументы о недостатках языка, но они удивительным образом разбиваются об аргументы типа "к этому нужно просто привыкнуть", "дешёвый хостинг" или "сегодня это востребовано".


 И это тоже логично. РНР занимает определенную нишу. Когда человек находится в этой нише, он ее защищает и отстаивает - blub paradox. Кесарю - кесарево.

----------


## Счастье_Рядом?..

Курсы нужны. Хотя программерами, конечно, рождаются, а не становятся...)) Но! Нужно же как-то понять, что ты родился программером...
В общем, я за курсы, но не масштабные. Чтобы всякие блондины и блондиночки с корочкой в руках, умеющие создать галерейку картиночек, не кричали на всех углах про новорожденного гуру программирования(то бишь про себя)...) ИМХО

----------


## commando

Бейсик как по мне не подходит для начала, лучше уж тогда Паскаль. Кстати, я с него когда-то начинал и никаких отклонений разума не замечалось )

----------


## mastema_

курсы выгодней

----------


## Icarstudio

2Соммандо, всмпомнил школу В общем у нас все учили Бейсик, а я и еще 2-ое человек Паскаль))) Просто подошли как-то к преподавателю и выпросили индивидуальную программу, школа была гимназия, может, поэтому и согласился Потом я просто понял, что паскаль рулит имхо, даже позже на Делфи (хотя это и есть Паскаль) переквалифицировался... Так у меня все начиналось

2Счастье рядом, а что на курсах ты поймешь? По-моему если ты это еще где-то в школе не понял, не потянулся к программингу, то уже все, ты не программер

----------


## komarick

> По-моему если ты это еще где-то в школе не понял, не потянулся к программингу, то уже все, ты не программер


 Я в школе ходил на програминг как на каторгу, потянулся к программированию только курсе на 3тем ФАВТа - и я типа программер и мне нравится моя работа :smileflag: 

По поводу ПХП - специалистов итак больше чем рабочих мест - не думаю, что курсы будут востребованы... А вот толковые курсы по СУБД на примере постгре или оракла - с последующей сертификацией - былоб тру.. Но это почти не реально - найти преподователей, которые смогут подготовить студента к международной сертификации, а месными бумажками можно только (_0_) подтереть... Ибо бумашка есть - знаний нет - как ни печально.

----------


## Icarstudio

Вот парадоскс ПХП-ешников действительно очень много, больше чем рабочих мест, но почему же они востребованы?)) Нет, я с Вами согласен что их завались, но!?

Текучесть кадров? Или в чем дело?

----------


## Journeyman

Много, хороших мало. Вобщем-то как и везде. И да, текучесть, потому что условия как правило фиговые. А условия фиговые потому что рядовой работодатель считает что если много - то подбор кадров ему будет не сложен :-)

----------


## SandZ

идея интересная)) с довольствием бы посетил ради интереса ( хотя не нуждаюсь) может даже преподавал бы)

----------


## vadoru

> К тому же у многих людей как-то странно образовалась связь "делать сайты" -> "php".


 Все потому, что на время появления  PHP, на него в первую очередь перешли Си-шники, численность которых явно преобладала среди web-программистов, ну и конечно программисты Perl. Ввиду простоты разработки число сайтов как и программистов возрастало в геометрической прогрессии. 
На сегодня  "маємо те що маємо".

Хотя язык явно от версии к версии становится лучше. Умиляет сообщение об ошибке, появляющее  при отладке  скрипта  



```
...unexpected T_PAAMAYIM_NEKUDOTAYIM...
```

----------


## commando

это на иврите значит "двойное двоеточие"

----------


## vadoru

Да именно на иврите это Double colon - двойное двоеточие.  


```
PAAM  - > one
AYIM  - > Doubled
NEKUDOT   - >  Dot
AYIM   - >   Doubled
```

----------


## commando

> По поводу ПХП - специалистов итак больше чем рабочих мест


 Тогда приведите к нам хороших специалистов, нам очень нужны. Если человек прочел какой-то литературы и написал пару скриптиков - он не программист. И не важно, php, python или java. Программист - э то нечно большее, а то что сейчас массово на рынке, так это joomla полуиндусы, их программистами не назвать

----------


## rashman

> Тогда приведите к нам хороших специалистов, нам очень нужны.


 куда "к вам"? какие условия труда и размер оплаты?




> Если человек прочел какой-то литературы и написал пару скриптиков - он не программист.


 имею несколько своих сайтов, написанных с нуля... из стандартных скриптов использовал при разработке только phpbb, который немного доработал... в частности, сделал свою капчу, которую боты не ломают  :smileflag:

----------


## rashman

курсы по пхп не нужны. если человек при сегодняшнем объеме информации в сети сам не в состоянии обучиться - курсы ему не помогут. а если в состоянии - то на фига ему курсы?

лучше курсы по Ruby открыть... но я сомневаюсь, что у нас сегодня найдутся такие специалисты...

----------


## Gerc

действительно PHP ников больше чем рабочих мест?

последнюю неделю перерывал закладку "Вакансии" на сайтах одесских веб-студий, самая популярная - PHP программист. В попытках понять почему так, я прошел парочку уроков найденных в гугле...так ничего и не понял, разве что эта - толковый программист работу искать не будет - она его будет искать

----------


## commando

Это потому что по Руби мало инфы на русском по сравнению с пхп? На самом деле в любом случае придется самому копать, так как статьи либо про основы, либо просто рассуждения автора на какую-то тему, но мануала на все случаи жизни нет

----------


## rashman

по руби есть инфа. но ее осознавать сложнее. для меня лично было сложно привыкнуть к мега-объектной модели, когда даже атомарные типы данных являются объектами. мб потому, что я отстал и на долгое время увяз в РНР. те, кто работал на жаве говорят, что ни чего необычного нет  :smileflag:  для меня жава - пропущенный этап... по сему пытаюсь сразу руби освоить.

----------


## kasoi

я бы наверно пошел! Что б быстрее освоить язык. Читая мануалы и натыкаясь на грабли прикольно, конечно, но это медленно. А вот если есть наставник, рассказывающий, почему это плохо, чем отличается эхо от принта, и какие команды больше налегают на проц, то было бы неплохо

----------


## IT

Только индивидуальные занятие. 
commando напишите, сколько готовы получать за час обучения?

А кто говорит, что главное желание, а всему можно научиться самому,  это правильно, но вспомните свои начинания, когда разбирались с элементарными вещами: купить домен, разместить на хостинг, оплатить, как каждую команду проверяли, как она работает и почему не работает, почему в одном браузере работает в другом нет ...., сколько времени тратили впустую. 

Я вижу востребованность таких курсов, с точки зрения ученика, что он хочет и уже под его потребности, подбирать программу.

А те кто хочет обучаться веб программированию, не думать куда я могу пойти работать с этими знаниями, а думать что я должен изучить, чтобы с помощью этого мог заработать.

----------


## KURTIS

Я бы тоже не отказался от таких курсов, хочу усилить свои знания в php=)

----------


## mailtester

я уже писал ранее. 
Напишу еще раз. Хочу хорошие курсы по PHP в Одессе. И по Ruby тоже. Очень интересует веб разработка.

----------


## alisa7778

+1 тоже щас ищу курсы по пхп в одессе , также интересует Питон

----------


## Аратор

> Только индивидуальные занятие. 
> commando напишите, сколько готовы получать за час обучения?
> 
> А кто говорит, что главное желание, а всему можно научиться самому,  это правильно, но вспомните свои начинания, когда разбирались с элементарными вещами: купить домен, разместить на хостинг, оплатить, как каждую команду проверяли, как она работает и почему не работает, почему в одном браузере работает в другом нет ...., сколько времени тратили впустую. 
> 
> Я вижу востребованность таких курсов, с точки зрения ученика, что он хочет и уже под его потребности, подбирать программу.
> 
> А те кто хочет обучаться веб программированию, не думать куда я могу пойти работать с этими знаниями, а думать что я должен изучить, чтобы с помощью этого мог заработать.


 я дико извиняюсь,но блин,что значит каждую команду проверяли? и что значит не во всех браузерах работает?
я что-то в этой жизни пропустил?)))

----------


## mintpulse

Интересует.

----------


## New_RZA

Меня тоже интересует вопрос изучения ПХП.
Прочел тут конечно не все ответы, но заметил что многие думают, что курсы не нужны после тогда как сами все нарыли. Как говорил кто-то что самообучения не всем удается. Основная масса программистов в нашей стране - самоучки  . 
Вопрос курсов по пхп актуален, что бы там не говорили. А почему именно курсы, так как все кто изучал программирования в институте как правила не программирует, так как у нас общеобразовательная система - корень зла в информатике!. Давно пора переходить на узкую специализацию т.е если человек программист, то его не должна парить что завтра история или экономика или еще какой-то левы для него предмет. А должен все 5 лет в институте изучать программирования на самом популярном языке. Почему мы по технологиям отстаем  от запада, та потому что у нас программист он и дизайнер и экономист и т.д , так как учили так и воспринимаем все... Нужно поменять систему образование в вузах тогда потребность в курсах сама отпадет. . В такой системе образование мы вынуждены искать себе занятие после института...Вся страна народные умельцы - это отстой...мы не вызываем сантехника потому что все сами умеем делать - бред! и т.д. а все это вместе менталитет . В общем я за курсы!!!

----------


## Аратор

> Меня тоже интересует вопрос изучения ПХП.
> Прочел тут конечно не все ответы, но заметил что многие думают, что курсы не нужны после тогда как сами все нарыли. Как говорил кто-то что самообучения не всем удается. Основная масса программистов в нашей стране - самоучки  . 
> Вопрос курсов по пхп актуален, что бы там не говорили. А почему именно курсы, так как все кто изучал программирования в институте как правила не программирует, так как у нас общеобразовательная система - корень зла в информатике!. Давно пора переходить на узкую специализацию т.е если человек программист, то его не должна парить что завтра история или экономика или еще какой-то левы для него предмет. А должен все 5 лет в институте изучать программирования на самом популярном языке. Почему мы по технологиям отстаем  от запада, та потому что у нас программист он и дизайнер и экономист и т.д , так как учили так и воспринимаем все... Нужно поменять систему образование в вузах тогда потребность в курсах сама отпадет. . В такой системе образование мы вынуждены искать себе занятие после института...Вся страна народные умельцы - это отстой...мы не вызываем сантехника потому что все сами умеем делать - бред! и т.д. а все это вместе менталитет . В общем я за курсы!!!


 нет,узкая специализация конечно же хорошо,но чтоб потом наши дети не превратились в таких же туповатых и необразованных как в пендосии......где многие не знают что европа это не страна и что мир на самом деле круглый.....

у нас система образования одна из лучших в мире.Если захочешь учиться то научишься,а нет то будешь гайки сидеть крутить.Селяви....

Программирования такая область где без самообразование никуда....через пять лет сегодняшние знания уже будут устаревшими...
поэтому нужно самому стремиться к развитию...иначе просто отстанешь.

----------


## New_RZA

> нет,узкая специализация конечно же хорошо,но чтоб потом наши дети не превратились в таких же туповатых и необразованных как в пендосии......где многие не знают что европа это не страна и что мир на самом деле круглый.....
> 
> у нас система образования одна из лучших в мире.Если захочешь учиться то научишься,а нет то будешь гайки сидеть крутить.Селяви....
> 
> Программирования такая область где без самообразование никуда....через пять лет сегодняшние знания уже будут устаревшими...
> поэтому нужно самому стремиться к развитию...иначе просто отстанешь.


 Пусть лучше не знает ребенок что Европа это не страна, а будет в какой-то области хорошим специалистом...У нас тут получается, что все умеем по немного в целом у многих знание "нуль" ...Поэтому многие сейчас в поисках курсов...что бы в какой-то области получить квалифицированную информацию...А на счет системы образование я останусь при своем мнение - говно! нужно ее менять! В школе пусть все так и остается, а вот в вузах нужно менять. А-то получается за 5 лет в институте студент только знакомится со своей профессии.

----------


## AndrSonic

> А на счет системы образование я останусь при своем мнение - говно! нужно ее менять!


 Это конечно проще всего написать, но нет никаких оснований (как потом выясняется).
Я сужу по универу в котором учился - аналог Политеха
Мне давали все, что нужно для начала успешной карьеры. Другое дело, что я не все хотел "брать".
Преподавали: ASM80, ASM86, C, Pascal, C++, Криптование, Сети  и еще много всего.
Считаете что с такой базой было бы сложно стать хорошим программистом, если хоть немного самому еще напрячься и почитать дополнительную литературу?

----------


## tilperion

> Преподавали: ASM80, ASM86, C, Pascal, C++, Криптование, Сети  и еще много всего.
> Считаете что с такой базой было бы сложно стать хорошим программистом, если хоть немного самому еще напрячься и почитать дополнительную литературу?


  Хорошим - вряд ли, научиться правильно программировать - возможно, от желания зависит.

----------


## New_RZA

> Это конечно проще всего написать, но нет никаких оснований (как потом выясняется).
> Я сужу по универу в котором учился - аналог Политеха
> Мне давали все, что нужно для начала успешной карьеры. Другое дело, что я не все хотел "брать".
> Преподавали: ASM80, ASM86, C, Pascal, C++, Криптование, Сети  и еще много всего.
> Считаете что с такой базой было бы сложно стать хорошим программистом, если хоть немного самому еще напрячься и почитать дополнительную литературу?


 Программирование и сети это вообще-то отдельные специальности...поэтому я и считаю, что все страна народные умельцы :smileflag: )) все по немножко а в итог = 0 знании...нужно учить что-то одно СЕТИ или ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЯ - прокол в нашей системе образования (((

----------


## Grizli

Курсы нужны, но только в кучке с js и сss

----------


## komarick

> Программирование и сети это вообще-то отдельные специальности...поэтому я и считаю, что все страна народные умельцы)) все по немножко а в итог = 0 знании...нужно учить что-то одно СЕТИ или ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЯ - прокол в нашей системе образования (((


 это не прокол - это наличие права выбора, нас ещё паять учили и не только. Я закончил Политех->ИКС->АС и мне там дали более чем достаточно для старта карьеры и достаточно успешной самореализации. Я успел поработать и админом и програмером, сейчас остановился на программировании, при этом успел пописать на С/С++/perl/ruby/Delphi/совсем немного питона и не только и успел поадминить различные серваки на различных виндах и никсах *и я доволен нашей системой образования в целом* Сейчас моя зарплата несколько выше "средней по палате" и это далеко не предел моих возможностей, полученых благодаря , в том числе и нашей системе образования.

Тебя никто не заставляет учить всё сразу - кому-то мозга хватает освоить 3-4 специальности, а кому-то и на одну едва хватает. Если тебя нехватает, чтоб освоить несколько направлений глубже, чем по верхам - учи что-то одно и не сваливай всё на систему образования - я знаю достаточно много людей, которые умеют и админить и програмить и делают оба дела достаточно хорошо, но это дано далеко не всем.

----------


## Murano

Все это интересно, я тоже хочу изучать php и изучаю. Каждый день как в школу хожу, трачу 4 часа на это дело. Смотрю видео уроки,читаю доки. В институте изучал паскаль и Си. До этого сам изучил html и CSS, захотелось чего то большего. Раз есть желающие может все таки стоит объединиться для совместного изучения и обоюдной помощи? Не знаю, правда, как в программирование, но есть много доводов, что в малых группах эффективность больше. Тема очень актуальна. В Одессе толковых курсов нет. Находил в Киеве, в Москве, в Питере, но неизвестно качество их. Поэтому я принял решение изучать сам и учиться у тех людей, кто в этой области чего то добился и знает больше чем я.

На данный момент это Александр Долгу, который написал скрипт book biz master (скрипт одной из первых партнерок для инфобизнесменов). Отзывы от известных в мире инфобизнеса людей http://phpmaster.aself.ru/otzyvy.html
Вторым источником выбрал школу программирования ШП http://prog-school.ru/ и их курсы по php.
Также планирую чему то научиться у Андрея Морковина.

Так что был бы очень рад объединиться для совместного обучения.
Я прочитал все страницы с данной темой и уважаю мнение каждого человека. Спорить и доказывать кому то, я не собираюсь. Это мой выбор.

----------


## Drunk Monkey

Уважаемые посетителя данной ветки, если вы ищите тематические курсы или мастер-классы, то я бы порекомендовал их поискать, как бы это не звучало странно  на тематических ресурсах:
- Ruby -  http://rubyclub.com.ua/messages/show...1%D1%81%D0%B5-
Php - бесплатные наборы на онлайн обучение http://phpforum.ru/index.php?showforum=129, требуется знать базу, для этого достаточно, почитать материалы которые есть на данном ресурсе  ( отдельная тема для новичков)
Html, Css -  http://cssing.org.ua/  здесь информация по качественным семинарам и мастер классам.

В конце-концов, элементарно почитайте тематические форумы в разделе помощь, выберете человека который адекватно объясняет и пользоваться авторитетом и лично обратитесь к нему или попросите посоветовать преподавателя
 Примеры:
http://phpforum.ru/index.php? - php
http://www.rubyonrails.ru/ и http://rubyclub.com.ua/ - сообщество и форум по Ruby
http://javascript.ru/ - javascript
http://htmlbook.ru/ - верстка

*Murano* - не настаиваю, но порекомендовал бы присмотреться к Мержевичу (его книге и форуму)http://htmlbook.ru/, вместо Морковина. Возможно я и не прав но после просмотра пары тройки его видеуроков, в которых он рассказывает по принцыпу "copy-past" не обьясняя к примеру почему именно используется этот хак и что он дает, упускает нюансы режимов совместимости браузеров, мнение как о уроках как об учебном материале осталось невысоким.

----------


## Murano

Ок спасибо за ссылки и советы, учту

----------

